# Shrimp ID?



## NewBKaeK (Jan 23, 2008)

I just looked (studied with great detail) at one of my [what was labelled] ghost shrimp today and noticed that it has developed some really funky colours.

There are white and black stripes going horizontally across it's tail, and it's body is starting to become dyed with a very inky blue sort of colour. So I'm not entirely sure if it's a ghost shrimp at all now.

Pic:


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Oooooh, that is one beautiful picture. Submit that to potm.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh i agree....I unfortunatly cant ID, but i am sure Kat would know :3


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Most shrimp when you look that close have an inky/spotted appearance. I'd need a few more photo's from different angles.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

From the body etc. it looks like a "ghost shrimp", they have all sorts of colours and patterns.


----------



## NewBKaeK (Jan 23, 2008)

Took way too long to get these pics.

I don't know. The other day when I looked at it, it looked like a monster of sorts. It looked like it was dipped in a bath of blue ink =\ My other ghost shrimp doesn't have this deep of a blue colour though. It has a more translucent white colour.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I won't claim to know what sort of genes are in most batches of "ghost shrimp", but I have had many that look identical to that.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I should mention too, I find they drastically change colours with age. I've also noticed they lose a lot of their colour if you have some aggressive fish around, who may nip or chase them.

Good little cleaners though, and breed like crazy


----------

